# quadra-fire castile call light problem



## saltayre (Dec 18, 2007)

Just bought a new Castile and installed myself. When starting my first fire I get 4 blinking blue lights and no call light. Tried shorting the thermostat block with a jumper wire but still no call light. Also checked the fuse and looked at the snap disc #3 but not sure how to reset.  Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## moralleper (Dec 18, 2007)

I had a similar issue with my Santafe when I first hooked it up.  the things that I did to resolve my issue was first i reseated the control box.  then I checked the burnpot EZ clean door to make sure that the gap between the pot and the sliding door was not too much.  are you getting any fan noise when you start the stove?  when you first plug it in did you get the fan turn on for 18 minutes like the manual says?  I would try the two suggestions as they are fairly harmless.


----------



## Czech (Dec 18, 2007)

You can reset the snaps by pressing in the little button in the center of the disk, if I recall only two of the three can be reset this way. If they are popped, you'll be able to tell when you press the button in, it will click. Check the threads here by Mountain Stove Guy, I believe the subject of the different lights and what they mean has come up before. I'll check more from home tonight, I also have a Castile.


----------



## saltayre (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the help...Yes I'm getting fan noise when starting but that and the blue lights flashing is about all I get. Called the dealer today and they sent a service tech. out who thinks the wiring harness is either wired wrong or that it has some opens. He ran out of time today but someone will be back out tomorrow. I'm happy with the timely service the dealer is providing- will post the finale outcome; hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok few things here...

Blue light flashing - you get this whenever power is restored to the unit. The sequence of flashes identified which mode the module is set for, it is not really relevant for this issue so don't worry about the sequence. The fact it is blinking means the module is seated correctly and its getting power.

Combustion fan running - whenever power is restored the combustion fan runs for some time to clear out any possible smoke from fire that was in the pot before power was lost.

Snap discs - even if all the discs were tripped or broken the call for heat light should still come on when calling for heat.


I have had people put the wires for the stat on the wrong posts on the back, make sure you wired it exactly like the manual. Other than that it does sound like maybe the wire block is bad or there is a break in one of the star wires from the block to the module.


----------



## saltayre (Dec 20, 2007)

Service tech back out today. Installed new wiring harness and it fired right up. Love the stove and the service the dealer provided.


----------



## MainePellethead (Dec 23, 2007)

saltayre said:
			
		

> Service tech back out today. Installed new wiring harness and it fired right up. Love the stove and the service the dealer provided.



I'm curious of this stove...been researching  a bit about it. How much sq. footage are you heating with this stove. And can you tell me a little about it...pro's and cons if any?  Thanks.


----------



## saltayre (Dec 23, 2007)

My house is 2100 sq' and I also have part of my basement finished which adds another 900 sq'. I have a wood burning stove in the basement. We are currently heating the house with the wood stove in the basement and pellet stove (running on the low setting) on the first floor at opposite ends of the house so it's hard to say exactly how much I'm heating with the pellet stove. I think the dealer said it would do about 1500 sq'. This sounds about right to me, if I were to run the pellet stove only, I think it would probably heat most of the house by itself.


----------

